# mpg?



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

can some please tell me why it says 18.3 mpg in between my gauges?...usually showed the amount of gas availble but now dosent...


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

You talking about the MFD?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

igamk6 said:


> can some please tell me why it says 18.3 mpg in between my gauges?...usually showed the amount of gas availble but now dosent...


Read your owners manual. You changed the setting.


----------



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes I'm talking about my MFD the otion says mpg but I want to change that. How do I change that, and what does the little 2 mean in the corner


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Not sure about the little "2" but you can just switch what you see but the little rocker switch at the end of the right stalk on the steering column


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That little 2 indicates the second screen of your MPG average.

aka...

#1 indicates MPG over the trip you are currently on.

#2 indicates MPG over the span of the car. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks a lot guys


----------

